# lumps in baby pigeons crop?



## mgniayang (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know what it is, i know that you have to keep the baby warm so that it can digest the food in the crop properly and my baby is warm, but b4 i did feed it baby bird formula that was cold/cooler than room temperature. What can it be and how can i fix it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How is the baby doing, is he gaining weight and growing well, is he pooping alot?

Follow instructions on feeding baby bird very carefully that has been given and never feed baby until crop is completely empty. If the crop is moving slow put a tiny bit of applesauce in formula, add probiotics too.

Are you sure that is food in the crop and not something else like canker?


----------



## mgniayang (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thank you for replying!*

i Google the image of cankers in pigeons and i have to say no. It doesn't seem to have cankers in the mouth. It is slowly getting bigger and SLOWlY gaining weight. It does poop and the poop looks like it has been throught the intestines and comes out in a clump w/ a small amount of white looking paste with it, WITH some clear liquid. how much is alot of poop? My baby's crop doesn't seem empty but it is crying. i am not sure whether to feed it or not. PLUS i can't seem to find a vet spealizing in birds in my area. FRESNO/CLOVIS CA.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Have moist warm fingers...guide the Baby's Beak into some tepid ( just below body temperature) Water...keeping your finger tips on the sides of his Beak so he can feel them there...the Baby will drink.

Once he has drank, gently massage the Crop to help dissolve the lumps of old food-material.

Food needs to be close to body temperature, and 'soupy'.


If you keep your finger tips on the sides of his Beak, Baby will eat, will 'gobble' food from a Cup...and if over a week old, he will gladly gobble small whole Seeds also with the same method.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Are you sure that is food in the crop and not something else like canker?


I checked this with mgniayang and apparently the parents didn't feed this baby at all, *if *this is the case then it can't have canker as any trichomonads would be passed to the baby by the parent during feeding.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mgniayang said:


> It does poop and the poop looks like it has been throught the intestines and comes out in a clump w/ a small amount of white looking paste with it, WITH some clear liquid. how much is alot of poop?


They poop almost every hour and it is the consistency of pudding and should look like a dolip.




Feefo said:


> I checked this with mgniayang and apparently the parents didn't feed this baby at all, *if *this is the case then it can't have canker as any trichomonads would be passed to the baby by the parent during feeding.


Thanks for the explanation, feefo.


----------

